# Importing motorcycle to cyprus



## tawsey (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all just a question wanted to ask. Has anyone on here imported a motorcycle to Cyprus and what it involves. Is it much and such the same procedure as bringing car. Or is it more costly. 

Thanks
Tawsey


----------

